# Jockey Club Vegas 12/29-1/5/15 NewYear's ON the strip!



## swsc16 (Nov 26, 2014)

* New Year's week at Las Vegas Strip *
12/29/2014 (Monday) to 1/5/2015 (Monday
$700 for the week

1BR/1.5bath sleeps 6. Two queen-size beds in the master bedroom and a queen-size sofa sleeper in the living area.
Jockey Club is ON the strip! http://www.jockeyclubvegas.com/


----------



## swsc16 (Dec 1, 2014)

Still available


----------



## swsc16 (Dec 4, 2014)

Still available, price is negotiable, and willing to trade.


----------



## swsc16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bump, still available.


----------

